# Am I the only person stupid enough...



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

...to see a NE wind and overcast skies tomorrow morning and think, "I gotta' hit Sandbridge"? The Weather Channel's calling for 4-6 inches of snow before this whole mess is done, but I'm giving it a shot anyway.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

deja vu....here we go again. Can someone help this tourist out on the Va weather thing?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey, I grew up here. The upside to Tidewater is that, even when it snows, it completely melts in a day or so.

I still say tomorrow morning looks like great conditions for the oceanfront, snow or not.


----------



## VMIFishingRat (May 10, 2006)

*I will be there!!!*
It'll be pretty easy to spot me, the one idiot fly fishing w a new Santa pole in the snow


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

I say go for it!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We ran / fished to about 3 miles south of Corolla light from VB today. Water temp never got higher than 38. Marked lot's of bait & fish but they all had lock jaw (under our boat). Don't know if this helps your decision or not. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Flea

Ya might want to look at some of the weather sites again,,, they upped the total by Sunday 

Now they are calling for up to and maybe more than 12" and WINDY as hail 

But we all know your tough and a little snow would never slow you down


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

sand flea said:


> Hey, I grew up here. The upside to *Tidewater* is that, even when it snows, it completely melts in a day or so.
> 
> I still say tomorrow morning looks like great conditions for the oceanfront, snow or not.


That word right there proves he grew up here. I hear almost EVERYONE calling Tidewater, Hampton Roads now a days.

It will always be known as Tidewater to me. Born and raised here.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

sand flea said:


> ...to see a NE wind and overcast skies tomorrow morning and think, "I gotta' hit Sandbridge"? The Weather Channel's calling for 4-6 inches of snow before this whole mess is done, but I'm giving it a shot anyway.


I dont want to sound stupid, but what is special about a NE wind.


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

citation said:


> I dont want to sound stupid, but what is special about a NE wind.




A north east wind pushes the fish closer to shore. So it can be a great wind direction for pier and surf fisherman. So your more likely to catch something. Sometimes a north east wind clears the water up closer to the surf, if the wind is not to strong!


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Re: SkunkApe...

Always wondered about that internet "handle". Thought it may have been related to using week-old mullet or something. Now, about the Ape part?


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

its just snow i say go for it flea plp act crazy when it snows


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

sand flea said:


> Hey, I grew up here. The upside to Tidewater is that, even when it snows,* it completely melts in a day or so*.
> 
> I still say tomorrow morning looks like great conditions for the oceanfront, snow or not.


UUUUUUUMMMMMMMM not this time 
got 10 to 12in now


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, this storm got ugly fast. Just yesterday the forecast was calling for 10-12 mph NE right after daybreak. I headed out before dawn and started making my way south, but the second I set foot out the door and saw the trees I knew I was out of luck. The wind was just howling. I wasn't too worried about a little snow. Over the last decade or so living north of here I've learned to get around in it without any trouble.

At the oceanfront, one of my first stops is always the Va. Beach Pier. But just like the parking lot at Alexander's down on Chick's, they've apparently decided to close the lot during the season, so scratch one more spot off the list you could get out and check for birds. I headed south down to Rudee, steering clear of the bozos who think you should still drive the speed limit in messes like this, and parked.

Like I said, it wasn't that cold, but good gawd was it windy. The snow was coming down like razors on my face and the surf was churned to total slop. Up in the inlet a bunch of bufflehead sea ducks were sheltering.










Back in the truck to head for Sandbridge. I'd say there was about five inches on the ground, and lots of people spun out or in fender benders. There was one on Sandbridge Road where the flares cops had put out had melted down to the pavement and snow drifted up around them, leaving glowing orange pockets in the white-out conditions. I stopped at the market and walked over the dunes, but the surf was a just a mess.

I got to the pier to find the gate locked, so I paralled (like I'm going to get towed in a mess like this) and walked up to the pier. The wind was unbelievable. I never even bothered to unpack any gear.



















So obviously there was no fishing to be had anywhere. I still think that if the wind hadn't been this bad there might have been a chance, but my only option at this point is to head south in a few days and hope the water temps around Oregon Inlet are still above 40.

So to answer my own rhetorical question: yes, I am the only person idiotic enough to go out in this mess.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I couldn't bring myself to grab a rod and throw the yak in the creek behind the house... just a bit too windy. At this point I think later in the week I am going to head to Hatteras to see if any drum are around in the wash.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

sand flea said:


> Man, this storm got ugly fast. Just yesterday the forecast was calling for 10-12 mph NE right after daybreak. I headed out before dawn and started making my way south, but the second I set foot out the door and saw the trees I knew I was out of luck. The wind was just howling. I wasn't too worried about a little snow. Over the last decade or so living north of here I've learned to get around in it without any trouble.
> 
> At the oceanfront, one of my first stops is always the Va. Beach Pier. But just like the parking lot at Alexander's down on Chick's, they've apparently decided to close the lot during the season, so scratch one more spot off the list you could get out and check for birds. I headed south down to Rudee, steering clear of the bozos who think you should still drive the speed limit in messes like this, and parked.
> 
> ...


duck pier reports 39 frigid degrees


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

three christmases ago a buddy of mine and i drove through the worst snowstorm in the history of the oregon coast, up and down mountain passes covered in 3'+ of snow, 17 degrees, frozen rocks, chunks of ice in the water, and then fought hypothermia in 30 degree water for 2 hours. BUT, triple overhead barrels with NO ONE OUT made the cold taste a little better.

commitment is something to commend. if you had found the fish, it would have all been worth it. :beer:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Pulled the curtains back this morning just in time to see a car sliding sideways down Lynnhaven Pkwy at around 60 miles an hour. Sure though he was a gonna as he approached the intersection. Guess he thought so too cause it got a grip and got the car facing east.....only thing was....he was heading west. he opted to take the safe route and steered towards the curb. Crash, bang... then he made a u turn from the curb and got her facing west. Thought he was pretty cool for avoiding a potential mishap....til he stopped in the middle of the street to get out to check the damage.  I saw trucks and suv's approaching and had to turn my head. I thought he was a goner for sure. Didn't hear any more thumps ...thank goodness. Not sure if he got to his destination. Sure hope so.

Got to thinking bout Flea. Did he try it? Did he stay in? Well....got my answer.

You got there and back safely. That's a good thing. Nice pics. Did ya get a shot of the unsheltered bufflehead that was on land at Rudee?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

All this snow is crazy for around here! At least you tried to go fishing.:fishing: I just made a snowman.lol I'm glad you had a safe trip.


----------



## XrayFisherman (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like something I would have attempted...bring on the Fish!!!

<chatter chatter chatter>


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

sand flea said:


> So to answer my own rhetorical question: yes, I am the only person idiotic enough to go out in this mess.


We never said The Boss was the brightest bulb in the lamp :redface: but he is a nice guy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Its not so much the fishing in 12" of snow, its geting there in the first place. To many that do 25 over the speed limit "all" the time, tend to slow to the speed limit. Watch out for the other guy/girl.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

haha, this is awesome! Wish you could get a line out. I've crazy like you and will fish in stuff like this, but had family stuff to do. Trying to sneak out later in the week and hit OI.


----------



## hary (Feb 4, 2008)

*Good bye VA! Hello Florida!*

I'm done with VA after 35 years.
We are catching tons of Spanish up to 27" here in Florida.
The weather is beautiful in the upper 70s.

Hary
Stuart, Forida:fishing::fishing:


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

hary said:


> I'm done with VA after 35 years.
> We are catching tons of Spanish up to 27" here in Florida.
> The weather is beautiful in the upper 70s.
> 
> ...


Why'd you have to do that to us?!


----------

